# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Catástrofe en Francia. Rotura de la presa de Malpasset en el NO-DO

## FEDE

En este enlace a partir del minuto 7' 55'' http://www.rtve.es/filmoteca/no-do/not-884/1485984/

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

